# DATA COLLECTION: L216 OTA Problems



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Please, if you are missing and/or cannot ADD or SCAN in any of the OTA channels that you had prior to L216, please post where you are and the channel name and number (both RF and PSIP remapped) that you're having problems with. There have been reports in prior versions about lost channels, so this time around, we're trying to pull all of that data into one location, before it gets lost in the shuffle.

Thanks!


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

> Mark Lamutt said:
> 
> 
> > Please, if you are missing and/or cannot ADD or SCAN in any of the OTA channels that you had prior to L216, please post where you are and the channel name and number (both RF and PSIP remapped) that you're having problems with. There have been reports in prior versions about lost channels, so this time around, we're trying to pull all of that data into one location, before it gets lost in the shuffle.
> ...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Denver CBS OTA channel broadcasts on RF channel 35, but is PSIP remapped to channel 4-1, and shows up on the 921 as channel 4-1. If you can't find the RF channels (antennaweb is an excellent source), then just include the channel that shows on the 921.


----------



## rkh (Mar 18, 2005)

Mark
I am missing the following channels, (which were the ones that I started getting guide data for with L215). I can scan them, but not put them in the guide or even tune them using the remote. The sub channels (no guide data) still work fine. 

They are all Detroit stations:

WXYZ 007-01 frequency 41
WWJ 062-01 62
WDIV 004-01 45
WDWB 020.01 21
WKBD 050-01 14

Please pass on to Dish that I am disappointed that they are taking this back; ( "good will" can go along way to promoting a Brand) and angry that they messed up my service doing it!!

Boot: 150B Flash : F053 SW : L216 HEED-N


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Please, if you are missing and/or cannot ADD or SCAN in any of the OTA channels that you had prior to L216, please post ...


Mark - You might also want to ask if folks with missing OTA channels subscribe to locals. From reading posts this morning I'm wondering if the process of taking guide away from folks who had it in L215 and don't subscribe to locals might have inadvertently removed the -01 subchannel as well as the guide data.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

My HEED 921 does not map KRCR digital 34 to 07-01/07-02. It lists KRCR as 34-01 Rf34 and 34-02 Rf34.

I have removed all the channels and did a power plug reboot then re-added them. KRCR still doesn't map. I removed all the channels and did a Factory Defaults and power plug reboot. KRCR still lists 34-01/34-02 Rf34. The Rf34 channels do not provide programming data in the EPG. I do subscribe to lils.

My HECD 921 works properly for OTA's with L216 software. I removed all the channels and when adding them, every channel mapped properly. This includes KRCR digital 34 to 07-01/07-02. EPG provides proper information.

Something has changed for the worse with the HEED model respective to the acquiring/locking/mapping of the OTA for KRCR digital 34 only.

_UPDATE:_ I rescanned my OTA's on my HEED 921 at 6:50AM. All channels numbers mapped correctly. Why? No clue.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

bbomar said:


> From reading posts this morning I'm wondering if the process of taking guide away from folks who had it in L215 and don't subscribe to locals might have inadvertently removed the -01 subchannel as well as the guide data.


BINGO!!!

I lost OTA channels and guide:

KMTV 003.01 RF 45
WOWT 006.01 RF 22
KETV 007.01 RF 20 I do still get 007.02

I do not sub to Dish LiL.

Boot 150B
Flash F053
SW L216HEED-N

I also can't scroll or tune up from the highest channel (9900) to the low channel.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently the only purpose for 216 was to take away local guide info from non-subscribers and in doing so they also removed the actual stations.
Presently I'm reluctant to implement 216 until I get more feedback.

*
1) Those who have lost their digital OTA stations are you a non-subscriber?
2) Was the guide info previously mapped to your actual local channel slots (not just the 7xxx - 9xxx red area of the guide) before this happened? 
3) Is dishnetwork offerring you any solution for example free locals until problem is resolved?*


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

I lost* ALL * of my digital locals.  It shows them loading up in the scan screen and saves them. Not listed in the guide and can't manually choose them. This is not acceptable!!!!!! I want 215 back RIGHT NOW!!!! :flaiming These are Pittsburgh PA channels. 25.01 (2) 51.01 (4) 48.01 (11) 42.01 (22) 43.01 (53) numbers in parentheses are the local channel remapped numbers. When is this going to be fixed?!?!? Yes I rebooted and rescanned just like all the others in here. I do not sub to locals. Cancelled them after 215 downloaded and never had a guide problem.

L216HEED-N
Location ID 6090854
Boot 150B
Flash F053


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Lost all OTA channels after L216 loaded.

I am 4 miles from the tower farm and do not need Dish local into local

Rescanned and same results

Power button reboot, rescan with these results:
Channel list: PSIP remapped number

IND WJXT 4-1 lost, shows up as 4-2
PBS WJCT 7-1,7-3,7-4 lost, can only get 7-2 when they air it.
NBC WTLV 12-1 lost, 12-2 has bars but is currently experimental.
WB WJWB 17-1 lost, 17-2 OK
ABC WJKS 25-1 lost, 25-2 shows up but no channel
FOX WAWS 30-1 lost, 30-2 shows up but no channel
CBS WTEV 47-1 lost, 47-2 shows up but no channel
IND Relig. 59-1 lost, 59-2 shows up but no channel

In summary- I have no OTA SD channels. I have no OTA HDTV channels. I have 7-2 PBS graphics card telling me to watch 7-1 which I do not have; and, color bars for 12-2 an experimental test channel right now.


With L215 I had all the channels and proper OTA guide data for the -1 channels.

Update- Late last night my local PBS 7-3 and 7-4 also appeared and I could tune to them but 7-1 was still gone. Sometimes the local PBS station shuts down a sub channel and turns it back on so that may be why it didn't appear right away.


----------



## KCMike (Dec 20, 2004)

Mark:

I live in the Kansas City DMA.
I do not subscribe to LIL.

I do not not have guide info for any of the channels carried by the dish locals in KC. I am also no longer able to view these channels in the guide, or tune them directly. I am now completely unable to watch any of these channels. The channels that are gone are:
005-1 CBS
009-1 ABC
038-1 IND
041-1 NBC
062-1 WB

I can still recieve the following channels, but they have no guide info (and have not had it since L215)
011-1 PBS
011-2 PBS
029-1 UPN
050-1 PAX
051-2
050-3
050-4

I can also get a couple of Topeka KS channels (they are out of my DMA). They do not have guide info either.

To sum up, In my case, all the channels that I had guide data for in L215 are completely gone. All the channels that I did not have guide info in L215 have not changed.

The only place I can see the missing OTA channels is in the menu where you scan the local channels.

I have tried deleting all channels and rescanning, as well as a power cord reboot.

To put it mildly, this is a big problem for me.

Mike


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

I am no longer getting the Indianapolis IN OTA digital locals that I had before L216. I do not subscribe to Dish locals. I had all these before L216 with guide data. They all scan into the scan list, but do not appear in the guide. I did a power cord reboot, reset to factory defaults, and rescan to no avail. Details:

Downmapped
Channel------------- Call Letters--------- Digital frequency
6.1 -------------------WRTV -------------------25
8.1 -------------------WISH --------------------9
13.1 ------------------WTHR -------------------46
20.2 ------------------WFYI --------------------21 
23.1 ------------------WNDY------------------- 32
59.1 ------------------WXIN -------------------45

These are all digital channels that I get OTA in the Indianapolis DMA that correspond to the channels Dish includes in their local package. All the other digital sub-channels for these stations appear as they always did in the guide.


----------



## rkh (Mar 18, 2005)

Mark,

After posting on this thread this AM, I got a call from Dish Tech Support. She tried an experiment : She added in my local channels (I currently do NOT subscribe), and Bingo --all my missing OTA's were back! To prove it out, she then removed them, and I was back as before -- missing OTA's that I had been getting guide info for. 
What I didn't realize was, that after rebooting twice during this test, I had lost EVERY primary "-1" OTA station I have scanned in, not just the one's I was getting (by mistake?) guide info for. All my Flint, Saginaw and Lansing, Michigan stations are now "untuneable".


----------



## sciggy87 (Jul 21, 2005)

I live in the SF bay area and lost all of my OTA channels except for those that don't have any guide information. For example, I can not get KTVU.1 but can get KTVU.2. I do not subsribe to local channels from DISH. The list of channels that I can not get is huge, I can only get a few now.

This is a very serious problem. 

When will a fix be made???

PS. I called Dish to complain and they said it "was a software problem" no estimate for a fix date, so solution offered (i.e. activate local channels for me)


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

Mine is fixed. They turned on my locals (I'm not subscribed) and my HD OTA locals are back. Kudos to Dish. Thank you!!


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Mark,



Mark Lamutt said:


> Please, if you are missing and/or cannot ADD or SCAN in any of the OTA channels that you had prior to L216, please post where you are and the channel name and number (both RF and PSIP remapped) that you're having problems with. There have been reports in prior versions about lost channels, so this time around, we're trying to pull all of that data into one location, before it gets lost in the shuffle.
> 
> Thanks!


I can scan all the OTA channels I had before, but cannot add them in the guide, and can no longer tune to any of them.

Here is the list of what I lost (not just the guide, the whole channel !) :

002-01 KTVU
004-01 KRON
005-01 KPIX
007-01 KGO
009-01 to 05 KQED
011-01 KNTV
020-01 KBWB
026-01 KTSF
032-01 KMTP
036-1 KICU
043-01/02 KCSM
044-01 KBHK
048-1 KSTS
048-2 KNTV
054-1 KTEH
066-1 KFSF
068-1 KTLN

I can't describe in words my feelings after this latest upgrade.

Must ... cancel ... dishnetwork ... immediately ...


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Like many others, I've lost all of the xxx-01 OTA channels. I do not subscribe to local channels. All the ones that I had got the "accidental" guide data are now gone. I can scan for them, and see them in the scan, but can not see them in the guide. The following channels are missing the -01 channel, but the other subchannels make it through:

002-01 KPRC 35
011-01 KHOU 31
013-01 KTRK 32

The following are utterly, completely gone. I only retreived them from the scan list:

20-1 KTXH 19
26-1 KRIV 27
39-1 KHWB 38
57-1 KAZH 41

Seems to be a common thread with other folks...whatever we had before is now gone. This lead to Oprah not being recorded this afternoon...and we all know how serious that is with the ladies. Thank god it was a rerun.

Michael


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

garyhesq said:


> Mine is fixed. They turned on my locals (I'm not subscribed) and my HD OTA locals are back. Kudos to Dish. Thank you!!


Are they charging you for the locals? If not, I'm going to call them back. I can't wait for another software download in order to get my locals back!


----------



## Kristie (Sep 3, 2004)

I live in ST Louis, and the following OTA digital channels no longer appear in the guide:
002-1
004-1
005-1
030
011

They worked up until late yesterday or early today. I can run the OTA DTV scan and they all appear, but will not add to the guide.


----------



## mick70 (Jan 26, 2005)

I am "still" on the phone to try to get my locals turned on, but since I am grandfathered in to get distant signals it is taking some time to see if it is indeed a fix. Boy try to help some one out! Just turn on the Locals for just a few minutes and see what happens.




o


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

AAAAAARGGHH!!!!


I'm in Sac area and cannot get all the OTA channels now. Problems:

First off: I can Scan and pick up all channels I had before and they are all mapped correctly to the right DT channels, But

Channel#------Call letters-------Transmit----In guide
3-01,02-------KCRA-------------35----------only 3-02
6-01,2,3,4-----KVIE-------------53?---------no 6-02
10-01,02------KXTV-------------61--------- no
13-01,02------KOVR-------------25----------only 13-01
21-01---------KMAX------------?------------no
9-01,2,3,4,5---KQED------------?------------no
40-01,2--------KTXL------------?------------no
58-01,02-------KQCA-----------?------------no


Channel 29 (don't recall what) all show up on channel guide
Channel 14 (Latino) nothing shows up

Others that don't show up on prog guide but tune in
Channel 30, 65,

B


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

Interestingly, the ones that are missing are the ones that had guide info in 215 even though I was not a subscriber. So it seems in turning off that functionality they've turned off my ability to see the channel altogether.
Byas


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

I lost all Reno NV OTA locals. I don't subscribe to them because I don't want to lose my distants.

I get the X-2, X-3 channels, but no X-1. Sound like a pretty common problem.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I should have a better indication tomorrow what they're going to do about this.


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Please, if you are missing and/or cannot ADD or SCAN in any of the OTA channels that you had prior to L216, please post where you are and the channel name and number (both RF and PSIP remapped) that you're having problems with. There have been reports in prior versions about lost channels, so this time around, we're trying to pull all of that data into one location, before it gets lost in the shuffle.
> 
> Thanks!


Any word on if they are going to fix this.

OOPS! Looks like you just answered the question.


----------



## Samich (Aug 12, 2004)

Mark - I live in Denver, did not subscribe to locals, now they are all gone except 7-2 & 9-2 I am missing:

34 2-1
35 4-1
18 6-1
17 7-1
16 9-1
38 12-1
38 12-2
38 12-3
32 31-1

I've rebooted, deleted and rescanned, locked, and have plenty of signal on all of them.

I just called tech support, they would not give me locals, so I cancelled my account entirely. I'll check the site to see if I can get a adequate solution (with local guide data) and resubscribe at some point.

Right now I'm on hold with the cancellations dept. while the rep "checks on the situation".

Update: Imagine that, they managed to dig deep and give me 2 months of locals free. Unfortunately, I still cannot get DT38 (PBS 12), presumably because I only am pointed at 110/119, and cannot subscribe to that channel.

Another Update: New feature - favorites list now locks up for 1-2 minutes upon selecting "done" after making changes on any list.

*Uncalled for bashing deleted from this post by Mark. The rules apply to everyone.*


----------



## SteveB (Aug 18, 2004)

Local -01 are gone in LA area. I was not subscribing to locals, but was getting OTA guide previously.    Tried rebooting and rescanning channels. No joy.

On the phone with dish - they have no clue.


----------



## phongluu (Mar 8, 2005)

I live in SF area.
Prior to 216 I have all local + guide.

Now I LOST ALL xx-1 digital channel. It shows xx-2 only which is not HD channels.

I notice after the DTV scan, it shows in the list, but after hitting SAVE, it will not show up in the guide.

P.L


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

I called tech support, immediately asked for adv tech support and after about 40min on hold was put through. I told them about the problem, that others had had them and i read about it on dbstalk.com. I also told him about the work around that some techs had offered some customers. He turned on the locals for me and immediately the missing channels popped back on.

He made a note about this work-around (not sure where). He also notated my account so that I can rcv credit for the charges. He was not sure how long the fix would take.

So for those who deal with reps who are not familiar, I would suggest that you ask them to turn locals on just to see if it fixes the problem (the fix happens pretty much right away). And then, when it does ask him/her to notate the account for a credit.

Alternatively, you could just call subscriptions and have the locals turned on and then request credit at a later date.

B


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I would be very cautious about asking for or accepting the workaround of turning on locals if you have distant networks. When this crisis passes you may not get your distants back if you don't qualify under SHVERA. (Search in the Legislative and Regulatory Issues forum or take further discussion of distant nets there to keep this thread on topic.)


----------



## rkh (Mar 18, 2005)

Mark

I got an e-mail last night from someone purporting to be the "921 Project Leader" wanting my contact information so they could talk with me about my problem. They were looking for my receiver & account numbers so they "identify me". Is someone "phishing" me ? I would think they could find me in their data base if they wanted to ? Any thoughts

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

rkh said:


> Mark
> 
> I got an e-mail last night from someone purporting to be the "921 Project Leader" wanting my contact information so they could talk with me about my problem. They were looking for my receiver & account numbers so they "identify me". Is someone "phishing" me ? I would think they could find me in their data base if they wanted to ? Any thoughts
> 
> thanks


It's ligit.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

call the phone number, then it should be obvious.


----------



## tunagimp (Jul 7, 2004)

I've lost all but three OTA channels.

Had 27 (x-1,x-2,x-3, etc) scanned and locked before 216. Now I can scan 15 and only six show up in the guide.

Plus, as an extra bonus, I can't tune to any of them directly. If I try, it takes me to channel 9900. If I use the guide I can only tune to three channels directly.

So in effect I have one PBS channel, one x-2 NBC channel (no network content) and one ABC channel.

I'm now confident that the software people at Dish are all unrepentent hackers or script-kiddies.

Thanks, Dish, you stink.


----------



## The Guv (Dec 14, 2004)

garyhesq said:


> Mine is fixed. They turned on my locals (I'm not subscribed) and my HD OTA locals are back. Kudos to Dish. Thank you!!


Here's a question. IF they turn on the locals, even temporarily, do those people who had grandfathered "distants" lose them?

It would suck big time if that happened!


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

KCMike said:


> Mark:
> 
> I live in the Kansas City DMA.
> I do not subscribe to LIL.
> ...


Thanks, Mike, for doing all my typing for me, and welcome to the forum!

My problems are identical to Mike's, except substitute "019-1" and "019-2," both PBS, for "011-1" and "011-2" in the list of "still receivable" channels since L216.

In addition, after a rescan, I'm now receiving WDAF (FOX) 034-1, which is VERY low power, and I've never received it before - it's coming in at 65-70 strength and steady as a rock (I know they haven't increased power yet). This gives some credence to the theory that L216 did something to increase OTA sensitivity. I checked my 6000 also, and picked up 034-1, but with a lot of macroblocking.

Brad in KC


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

When I had dish locals turned on as a temporary fix, I got distant locals as well (atleast the OTA signal -- I need to confirm that dish version was turned on as well -- though I believe it was). I pick up KQED (San Francisco) from 30miles EAST of Sacramento (about 100 miles total).
B


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

I susbscribe to SF LIL. After adding DTV the following out of DMA OTA channels appear in the local channel list:

ch 21 PSIP 31-1 KMAX
ch 25 PSIP 13-1, 13-2 KOVR
ch 35 PSIP 3-1, 3-2, KCRA
ch 46 PSIP 58-1, KQCA
ch 53 PSIP 6-1, 6-2, 6-3, 6-4, KVIE
ch 55 PSIP 40-1 KTXL
ch 61 PSIP 10-1 KXTV

Only the following appeared in the guide:
13-1 KOVR
3-2 KCRA
6-1, 6-3, 6-4, KVIE

The rest of the above channels did not appear in the guide until after a soft (power button) re-boot.

After the re-boot all the stations in the local channel list appeared in the guide, and the following have guide data:

31-1 KMAX
13-2 KOVR
3-1 KCRA
58-1 KQCA
6-2 KVIE
40-1 KTXL
10-1 KXTV

The following have no guide data:

13-1 KOVR
3-2 KCRA
6-1, 6-3, 6-4, KVIE

Missing from local channel list:

ch 46 PSIP 58-2 KQCA
ch 61 PSIP 10-2 KXTV


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

SteveB said:


> Local -01 are gone in LA area. I was not subscribing to locals, but was getting OTA guide previously.    Tried rebooting and rescanning channels. No joy.
> 
> On the phone with dish - they have no clue.


I have Locals and in the LA area. I am seeing proper guide reflection and I am getting locals.


----------



## KCMike (Dec 20, 2004)

Bradtothebone said:


> Thanks, Mike, for doing all my typing for me, and welcome to the forum!
> 
> My problems are identical to Mike's, except substitute "019-1" and "019-2," both PBS, for "011-1" and "011-2" in the list of "still receivable" channels since L216.
> 
> ...


Brad,
I am probably getting 019 also. I always get 011 and 019 mixed up, and I wasn't looking at the tv while I was typing.

Unfortunately, I live to far out to get fox, but I am waiting for it to go to full power. Does fox show up as 34-1? I thought it would be 4-1.

Mike


----------



## SteveB (Aug 18, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I have Locals and in the LA area. I am seeing proper guide reflection and I am getting locals.


Did you get the L216 download?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes Steve got the download, but I am also paying for LILs for the LA area. If Dish was to drop this requirement i would most likely drop LILs know that I think about it.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Mike,
We're getting off-topic a bit, but yes, WDAF shows up as 34-1. They WOULD, of course, have to be different from everyone else! I wonder if the guide data maps correctly from the analog locals if the numbers are different (assuming you GET guide data!)? Maybe I'll find out tonight after having a word with E*.

Brad


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Samich said:


> Unfortunately, I still cannot get DT38 (PBS 12), presumably because I only am pointed at 110/119, and cannot subscribe to that channel. Thanks, Dish, for screwing us out of (free) PBSKids, it was the only channel I'd let my boy watch. Now I'll have to send him out to play in the street.


Samich, before you start digging a hole for yourself deeper than you already have, Dish has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR NOT RECEIVING KBDI. KBDI has been having serious equipment problems for at least the last month, which has been interfering with any of the Dish receivers, and a good number of other receivers being able to scan them in.

So, why don't you lose the attitude....


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

rkh said:


> Mark
> 
> I got an e-mail last night from someone purporting to be the "921 Project Leader" wanting my contact information so they could talk with me about my problem. They were looking for my receiver & account numbers so they "identify me". Is someone "phishing" me ? I would think they could find me in their data base if they wanted to ? Any thoughts
> 
> thanks


The email you received was legitamate - they can't find you in the database without knowing who you are, and the only information they currently have on you is what I sent them yesterday.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The temporary solution is being put into place today.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=44228


----------



## Samich (Aug 12, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Samich, before you start digging a hole for yourself deeper than you already have, Dish has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH YOUR NOT RECEIVING KBDI. KBDI has been having serious equipment problems for at least the last month, which has been interfering with any of the Dish receivers, and a good number of other receivers being able to scan them in.
> 
> So, why don't you lose the attitude....


Fair enough on the attitude check.

Weird though, a channel we watch 3 daysish / week for about 20 minutes in the morning before leaving, and have had no problems all month. Now, I can lock onto it with plenty of signal, but cannot seem to get it to save (I had deleted all channels trying to get them to work). I recall I was able to get my other channels to save last night, just not display. Maybe coincidence given the different behavior with this channel.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thank you. 

Anyone who had KBDI scanned in before their equipment problems started still was/is able to tune to them with no problems. But, as soon as you lose the channel out of your list, it's gone. I haven't been able to scan it on any of my receivers, except for my MyHD computer cards, which do almost nothing with any of the PSIP tables transmitted.

I do know that Dish has been working with KBDI on the problems, but with them being a public station, they may not have the funds available to replace the broken equipment for some time.


----------



## Damiang (Jul 21, 2005)

Market: Buffalo, New York market with a subscription to the dish locals.

With L212 I had ALL OTA data for all the below locals except WNED for which I never had any data. Strangely, I am receiving guide data in the sub channel for WNED.

Station - Call Letters - Guide Data received...

002-01 wgrz No
004-01 wivb No
007-01 wkbw Yes
023-01 wnlo Yes
029-01 wutv Yes
049-01 wnyo No 
043-1 wned No
043-2 wned Yes! :nono2:

Canadian (not subscribed to) but received OTA
005-1 CKX1 No
015-1 CKXT-No

Thanks!

Regards,
Damian


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Damian - wrong thread. This one's for loss of channels, not loss of guide data. That's what the other one is for at the top of this forum list.

I also tried to respond to you via email, but it bounced due to your account being full.


----------



## krt (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi,

I live in the San Francisco Bay area and subscribe to San Francisco locals as well as some distants. KQED channel 30, mapped to channeld 9-1 through 9-5 scans ok with a 113 signal strength. However, it does not get added to the guide. Hence, I cannot tune to the channels.


----------



## jgerow (Apr 12, 2004)

Me too in Boston/NH/RI.... all -01s gone/I do not subscribe to Locals.

19 (2 ) WGBH-DT/PBS Boston
20 (5 ) WCVB-DT/ABC Boston
21 (36) WSBE-DT Prov RI
22 (28) WLWC N Bedford
23 (66) WUTF-DT/Tfut Mrlboro
29 (27) WUNI-DT/UNI Worcester
30 (4 ) WBZ-DT/CBS Boston
31 (25) WFXT-DT/FOX Boston
32 (68) WBPX Boston
33 (21) WPXG-DT/PAX Cncrd NH
34 (60) WNEU-DT/Tmun Mrrmck NH
35 (50) WNDS-DT/IND Derry NH
39 (38) WSBK-DT/UPN Boston
41 (56) WLVI-DT/WB Cambridge
42 (7 ) WHDH-DT/NBC Boston
43 (44) WGBX-DT/PBS Boston
49 (6) WLNE-DT/ABC N Bedford
51 (10) WJAR-DT/NBC Prov RI
52 (46) WWDP/shop Norwell
54 (64) WNAC-DT Prov RI
57 (11) WENH-DT/PBS Durham NH
59 (9 ) WMUR-DT/ABC MnchstrNH


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

With L216 update I lost one Tucson digital OTA channel (CBS, KOLD DT channel 6.1) -- all other OTA digitals were OK. I rescanned and was able to add the missing digital OTA).


----------



## DrAlSmith (Jul 5, 2005)

I also have the OTA problems described earlier for the Monterey bay area: any stations
carried by DISH cannot be acquired with a scan or entered as a digitial station.
In addition, when going up or down with the dish channel selector, it skips
all the stations that do work. I must enter them using the guide and selecting
the station from the guide grid. I had software L216HEED. I pickup secondary
numbers of the digital station, such as 11-2 from San Jose just fine if
selected from the grid. 

Just as commentary, I'm disgusted too if DISH now blocks our local guide data after
we know it works. I pickup many stations over the air and all the local HD
broadcasts. As others have said, those of us with the "everything pak"
should get everything without squabbling. I might as well go with COMCAST 
and their new broadcast on demand with all these troubles and expenses. 

And as with others, I'm grandfathered in on some national DISH feeds and 
would not want to pick up the locals temporarily and lose these. Somebody, 
please convince DISH that customer service and loyality need to count 
for something....


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

DrAlSmith said:


> I also have the OTA problems described earlier for the Monterey bay area: any stations
> carried by DISH cannot be acquired with a scan or entered as a digitial station.
> In addition, when going up or down with the dish channel selector, it skips
> all the stations that do work. I must enter them using the guide and selecting
> ...


PM Mark about your situation. He can help!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Email, please, not PM. Email address is in my signature.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Closing, started new thread since L218 should have fixed alot of these problems.


----------

